# Sustituir transformador por bateria



## samsa (Ene 10, 2011)

Hola a tod@s,

Tengo nociones básicas de electronica/física pero quiero lanzar aquí una duda que tengo para ver si alguien me lo puede aclarar.

Resulta que tenemos un marcador electrónico deportivo cuya consola de mando inalambrica funciona conectada a la red mediante un transformador de corriente que marca como salida 12V/100mA. 
La cuestión es que nos gustaría poder alimentar a esta consola mediante algún tipo de batería de tal manera que no haya que conectarla a la corriente general. Así pues la pregunta es, como lo hago?, jeje. Lamentablemente no tengo info sobre el consumo de A o W de la consola. Como puedo estar seguro de que no la quemaré si la conecto a alguna pila de 12V pero con mucho Amp (23A)?.
Que me aconsejáis al respecto? 

Muchas gracias de antemano a tod@s.

Saludos,

Samsa


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 10, 2011)

siempre el mismo tema...

esto es realmente cansador y recurrente

1) podés colocarle cualquier bateria que no exceda la tension nominal del marcador (12Vcc)
2) la corriente de la batería realmente no importa, pues la consola sólo va a consumir lo que necesite
3) lo que quema los circuitos es el exceso de tensión, no de corriente.

tu consola consume como máximo 100mA (eso es tu dato de corriente o A como expresaste), bueno, si tenes una batería de 12V 7A, esas negritas de luces de emergencias....vas a poder usar esa consola durante muchas horas sin tener que cargarla digamos 70Hs

pero si utilizas una batera de 75A, de un auto por ejemplo...vas a poder usar la consola durante 750Hs o más, dependendiendo de muchas cosas...antes de recargarla

saludos.


----------



## samsa (Ene 10, 2011)

Gracias por la info, sí que es cansino pero es que la gente quiere asegurarse bien de no quemar las cosas, y más cuando son caras y delicadas jeje.

Supongamos que me decido por una pila comercial de 12V/23A...Entonces visto lo visto lo único que haría falta seria adaptar a la pila un cable con la misma clavija de salida que el transformador para poder conectarla a la consola, no? Es eso fácil? Se venden sueltas esas clavijas? Hay que tener cuidado con la polaridad?

Gracias otra vez y disculpad la ignorancia.

Samsa.


----------



## Diego German (Ene 10, 2011)

samsa dijo:
			
		

> Supongamos que me decido por una pila comercial de 12V/23A...Entonces visto lo visto lo único que haría falta seria adaptar a la pila un cable con la misma clavija de salida que el transformador para poder conectarla a la consola, no? Es eso fácil? Se venden sueltas esas clavijas? Hay que tener cuidado con la polaridad?



si la colocas antes del puente rectificador o puente de didos que rectificaba la alterna de tu trafo entonces no importa pero si va después del puente tenes que identificar la polaridad de esta positivo a positivo y negativo a negativo si te equivocas en esto quemas el marcador


saludos...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 10, 2011)

consideraciones.

1) las fichas se venden sueltas, compra, solda, y medi polaridad
2) la fuente de alimentación seguramente esta rectificada pues sino no se puede reemplazar por una baterialas baterias son puramente continua, no tiene alterna!!
3) si conecta mal no se va a quemar la consola, pues a menos que sea muy casera y de mala calidad siempre traen la protección más simple y segura que es un diodo en antiparalelo con un fusible que ante la ignorancia o el error de conectar al reves...solo se quema el fusible.

por ende todo dicho, todo resuelto


----------



## kikoaaf (Ene 10, 2011)

Tendriamos que ver si los 12V son AC o DC, ya que si son AC quiza con la tension de un bateria no alcanze.
Otro punto, ojo con eso de 23A, ya que tu mencionas que es una pila y no una bateria, ya hemos visto gente en el foro que se equivoca y piensa que 23A son 23 Ampere cuando en realidad es el modelo de la pila.
Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 10, 2011)

Hola.

Pon una foto de la pila y del transformador.
Para tener una idea de lo que estás diciendo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 11, 2011)

si es una pilita A23, si tiene 12V y no se bien cuenta corriente puede almacenar...

pero digo, cual es el alboroto aqui?

la consola tiene un transformador de corriente, casi seguro rectificado y filtrado como cualquier otro...deberias colocar una foto y listo

si usa una bateria de 12V y con corriente superior a 100mA, todo va a estar ok


----------



## samsa (Ene 11, 2011)

Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda/info.

Desafortunadamente no tengo el transformador cerca para poder hacerle una foto, espero poder hacersela esta noche (en la piscina, jeje) y ponerla por aquí.

De todas formas ya me voy haciendo una idea de lo que tendría que hacer. Creo que una pila de 12V (de esas chiquititas tipo AA) no duraría ni un partido (1hora) o la tendría que cambiar demasiado frecuentemente (suponiendo que el mando consume 100mA). 

Así que creo que la opción más adecuada seria una batería de plomo (como las de automóvil pero de esas más pequeñas y modernas, de 3 o 7A) o de gel? (no se muy bien sus caracteristicas) para poderlas recargar cuando haga falta. Tendría que adaptar una cable con un extremo con el jack de entrada del mando y el otro a los bornes de la batería y listo (vigilando la polaridad claro está, jeje)

Mi duda seria... como de estables son las baterías respecto al voltaje de salida? haría falta algún tipo de protección entre la salida de la batería y la entrada del mando para evitar tensiones más altas de 12V? creo que no porque en cualquier caso supongo que con el tiempo puede disminuir ese voltaje de salida pero no aumentar, no?

Gracias de nuevo a tod@s, sois geniales.

Samsa


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 11, 2011)

jajaja, claro amigo...respondiendo:

1) las baterias son absolutamente estables en su tension de salida, sobretodo cuando el consumo es constante y bajo, como en tu caso.
2) la tensión va disminuyendo, solo cuando la bateria esta cerca de descargarse totalmente
3) la tensión no aumenta jamás
4) podés usar una bateria de gel, de 12V 7A que no te va a salir muy cara...unos 20 dolares...y luego hacerte un cargador de baterias

saludos.


----------



## ecotronico (Ene 11, 2011)

Hola a todos!!!

Mencionas una pila alcalina tipo 23AE, que será de una sóla vida (no recargable).
http://www.eliteled.com/products/accessory/a23.html
Por el tamaño creo que es difícil logre hacer funcionar tu aparato por un par de horas.



> 4) podés usar una bateria de gel, de 12V 7A que no te va a salir muy  cara...unos 20 dolares...y luego hacerte un cargador de baterias


Opino lo mismo.
Porque otra posibilidad es usar unas 10 pilas recargables tamaño AA, que es más costoso y luego más engorroso cargarlas.
Respecto al consumo de corriente, esto depende de tu consola.


----------



## kikoaaf (Ene 11, 2011)

Estamos obviando algo gente, si ese trafo es de 12VAC, rectificados nos quedaria algo asi como 15.5VCD, por lo cual los 12V de la bateria podrian ser insuficientes, la diferencia es poca, pero podria afectar. Lo mejor seria probar con alguna bateria que tengas por ahi, ya sea de auto o moto y sacarte la duda antes de comprar una de gel.


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 11, 2011)

Se quejan por interpretar dialectos extraños, la capacidad de la batería nunca viene dada en "A" a secas son siempre "Ah"

12 V 23A es un modelo de pila.
12 V 23 A esta mal transcripto.
12 V 23 Ah estaría bien.


----------



## samsa (Ene 12, 2011)

Lo prometido es deuda, aquí os adjunto la foto del transformador con los detalles de info.

Al final me he decido por una bateria de plomo/gel 12V 7Ah + cable de conexión + cargador de bateria. Esta misma tarde voy a comprarlo, si os interesa os cuento por cuanto ha salido todo y si va OK. Ahora la única duda es cuanto durará la batería hasta que se descargue (tendré que averiguar la carga que consume el mando), así como el tiempo de vida de la misma. Alguna idea?

Saludos y mil gracias de nuevo.

Samsa.


----------



## ecotronico (Ene 12, 2011)

Para saber el consumo de tu consola, debes usar la fórmula: corriente es igual a la carga que circula dividida en la cantidad de tiempo --> I=Q/t.
Q = la cantidad de amperes-hora indicada por la pila o batería.
t= tiempo que la consola permaneció encendida continuamente.

Así tendrás la corriente promedio de consumo. con esto obtienes la resistencia equivalente y la potencia media que consume tu consola: R=V/I (en ohms), P=V*I (en watts);  donde V=12 volts.

Saludos


----------



## kynerox (Ene 12, 2011)

si el mando viene con ese transformador quiere decir que consume menos que 100mA
Si vos te compras una bateria de por ejemplo 12v 7A (7000 mA) tenes que hacer la cuenta 7000/100= 70 hs  duraria aproximadamente antes de descargarse.


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 12, 2011)

samsa dijo:


> ...bateria de plomo/gel 12V 7Ah + cable de conexión + cargador de bateria ... cuanto durará la batería hasta que se descargue ... ?


Dijiste que eran 100 mA
7000 mAh / 100 mA = 70 horas = 3 días corridos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 12, 2011)

Como ya dije hace rato...es un tipico trafito de teclado, o telefono inalambrico, o video juego, o etc, etc, etc

bateria de gel de 12V 7Ah y chauchas

saludos.


----------



## samsa (Ene 12, 2011)

Bueno, pues ya he vuelto de compras... y os explico

He comprado una batería de 12V 1.2Ah. 

Pues resulta que al medir con el tester el voltaje de la batería me mide 12.6V (al final del cable con jack conectado a la bateria), mientras cuando mido la salida del transformador mide 12.05V. Creéis que esos 0.6V pueden afectar al equipo? Como podría reducirlo a 12.1V para estar seguro de no afectarlo? 

Gracias de nuevo por toda la ayuda, realmente.

Samsa.


----------



## ecotronico (Ene 12, 2011)

Está bien eso, porque estas baterías están formadas por 6 celdas de 2,1Vcc (nominal) cada una.
No habrá problemas en conectarla directamente al tu consola.

Si deseas asegurarte , puedes utilizar un diodo tipo 1N4007 en serie con la consola, el cual reducirá en 0,6Vcc la tensión.

Tampoco estaría mal colocar un fusible, pero el problema es que no se sabe el consumo del aparato.


----------



## samsa (Ene 12, 2011)

Gracias metalmetroplis por tu excelente ayuda/idea.

Te puede parecer de ignorante (y lo es jeje) pero como conecto el diodo? lo puedo conectar directamente entre los bornes de salida de la batería? o se conecta a uno solo (el positivo y luego en serie el cable correspondiente)? Un esquemita de conexiones no me iría mal, jeje.

Es que realmente tengo mucho miedo de "quemar" el mando de control ya que es bastante caro, jeje. Me gustaria asegurarme de que la salida se ajusta a los 12.1 (max) V que es lo que da el transformador que venia con él.

Gracias de nuevo y perdonad mi ignorancia.

Samsa.


----------



## ecotronico (Ene 12, 2011)

Tú lo has dicho:


> se conecta a uno solo (el positivo y luego en serie el cable correspondiente)? Un esquemita de conexiones no me iría mal, jeje.






Saludos!!

PD: el fusible de 1A lo escogí porque según la foto que subiste del transformador, dice: 100mA. Aunque este fusible podría ser de menor valor, por ejemplo 500mA.


----------



## kikoaaf (Ene 12, 2011)

Con la ayuda del compañero metalmetropolis tendria que ir bien, incluso el fusible podria ser un poco mas chico, si el trafo entrega 100mA, entonces tu aparato consume menos que esto mientras funciona correctamente, asi que con un fusible de 100 o 200 mA tendria que ir bien.


----------



## samsa (Ene 13, 2011)

Esto cada vez se complica más jeje.

Pues resulta que después de poner a cargar la batería (12V 1.2Ah) unos 10 minutos con un cargador comercial (12V 1800mA) resulta que el voltaje que mido en la batería inmediatamente después de desconectarla del cargador es de 13.1V, aunque va disminuyendo con el tiempo hasta llegar a 12.8V al cabo de una hora (supongo que si lo mido al cabo de un día quizás ya ha llegado a los 12.6). 

Así pues me surge una pregunta, es adecuado el cargador de la batería? el hecho de que su máxima corriente de salida sea 1800mA mientras que mi batería es de 1200mA puede suponer algún problema para la batería?

Es normal que el voltaje que da después de cargarla sea un poco superior?
Me podéis aconsejar algún método para comprobar el nivel de carga de la batería?

Muchas gracias a todos once more.

Samsa.

P.D. Al final he hecho la configuracion con un fusible de 100mA y dos diodos tipo 1N4007 en serie (cada uno disminuye el voltaje en 0.3V).


----------



## ecotronico (Ene 13, 2011)

Respecto a la bateria, mira esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/amplificador-aislamiento-49250/#post427376

El tema es que basta con que tu cargador de batería mantenga la batería con carga tipo flotación. Debes ver la etiqueta de la batería, ahí supongo que está indicado.


----------

